# كتاب PSP Certification Study Guide



## فانوس العرب (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء....
لاحظت أن كثير من الأخوة المهتمين بشهادة الpspيبحثون عن هذا الكتاب من أجل الأعداد للامتحان وقد وفقنى الله للحصول عليه وعليه رأيت وضعه بالمنتدى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## mustafasas (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا و الله كنا دايخين عليه


----------



## بودى59 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكر الاخ الكريم على الكتاب القيم وارجوا توضيح اسم الجهة المانحة للشهادة وهل ال PMI عنده شهادة مماثلة لها أرجو الافادة لانى حاصل على PMP واتطلع للحصول على شهادة فى ال planning &scheduling من نفس المصدر


----------



## mena01234 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب القيم - جزاك الله خيرا

بالنسبة للزميل بودى59 فهناك شهادة PMI-SP الصادرة من PMI تتعلق بموضوع الscheduling يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالي للمزيد من المعلومات عنها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152502.html


----------



## م الفا (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركه


----------



## Shady.Mamdouh (12 فبراير 2010)

Thank you very much, it is really very valuable reference


----------



## kogy (13 فبراير 2010)

thx alot, i will try this one
but do you advise to start with it?


----------



## ahmed_2006 (13 فبراير 2010)

*شكراً....*

شكراً أخي الكريم ولكن أرجو التوضيح عن هذه الشهادة


----------



## engineer_khaleel (20 فبراير 2010)

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abosalah1 (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (20 فبراير 2010)

thanks for your effort , it seems to be fruitfull book


----------



## السيف الاخضر (21 فبراير 2010)

very important book! really thank you and May Allah reward you 
i was searching for this book before and i didnt find it! many thanks..


----------



## eng.alazawy (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emofleh (19 يوليو 2010)

Gents
I need your support to find the ' EARNED VALUE PROFESSIONAL STUDY GUIDE" DEVELOPED BY AACEI.

THANKS


----------



## يسرى191 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك الف الف شكر والله 
ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير دائما


----------



## Jamal (1 يناير 2011)

جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (2 يناير 2011)

اسأل الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## gamil_13 (16 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## semba_18 (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## himaelnady (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 مايو 2011)

thank you mor


----------



## hamdy330 (24 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## سوزان شقير (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## amrafaz (2 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## muna ibrahim (1 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور كيفية الامتحان هل هو أونلاين أم هناك مراكز في الدول العربية ؟ و ما هي؟ الرجاء الرد حتى نبدأ فورا في الدراسة إن تواقفت معي الظروف إضافة إلى إلى أي درجة تعتبر هذه الشهادة مقيمة عربيا و عالميا و ماذا تضيف لك على المستوى الشخصي و المهني؟


----------



## TheExpert (1 أغسطس 2014)

الملاحظة التى تغيب فى معظم الأحيان على رواد الملتقى تاريخ الموضوع فهذا الموضوع مضى عليه حوالى 5 سنوات وهو مايستدعى مراجعة تطور الأمور خلال هذه المدة قبل طرح الأسئلة فى نفس الموضوع


----------



## muna ibrahim (1 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ..نعم أعي ذلك جيدا...و شكرا لك جدا على هذه الملاحظة... و أتمنى من الإخوة الأعضاء لمن يعلم إجابة أسئلتي بالإضافة إلى edition 2 إن كان متوفرا و هو ما أبحث عنه الآن


----------

